# Facebook could lose 80 per cent of users by 2017 !



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

> A recent study by researchers at Princeton University has revealed that Facebook is likely to lose 80 percent of its users between 2015 to 2017. Researchers found that from a study of charts produced by the Google Trends service which shows Facebook searches peaked in December 2012, but have been declining since then.
> The study conducted by John Cannarella and Joshua Spechler was modeled after the mathematical adoption rates of communicable diseases, which typically peak before declining.The researchers then compared the growth curve of other online social networking sites with Facebook. According to the report Facebook which turns 10 in February has survived far longer than its rivals, like MySpace and Bebo. The report added that users begin to loose interest in any service after a few years.The report added, that there has been a decrease in the social networking sites daily users, driven by teenagers deserting the site. According to a recent report teenagers are leaving the social networking site in Favour of messaging services like Twitter, Snapchat etc.Social media expert Michael McQueen called it the Levi's Effect. Mcqueen added that the site has been overtaken by people 30 years and above, as teenagers log off. Facebook's CFO David Ebersman also confirmed that the company “did see a decrease in daily users, specifically among younger teens.” It is reported that the social networking site lost nearly $ 18 Billion of its market value due to teenagers leaving the site.



*i.imgur.com/9T7Sm6a.png


Facebook may lose 80 percent of users by 2017: Study - Internet | ThinkDigit News

Princeton engineers predict Facebook may lose 80% of users by 2017 - Technorati Social Media


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

I assumed this when I left facebook.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2014)

Seems true. I haven't left it yet but usage is very rare for me of late.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess, social networking has reached its threshold i guess.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 23, 2014)

Well,After I got into whatsapp,my facebook usage has reduced 80%.Now I vist only to check memes :/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 23, 2014)

I have not opened myfb account from 4-5 months


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought it should be lot sooner. BTW facebook has become home for kiddos IMO. Even babies and pets have facebook profiles


----------



## raksrules (Jan 23, 2014)

Deleted my main FB profile many months back. But still have a junk FB account with 0 "friends" and nothing else for websites which require FB login and such.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well,After I got into whatsapp,my facebook usage has reduced 80%.Now I vist only to check memes :/


Yes. Compared to facebook, chat apps connect to the people more often, and at our convenience.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well,After I got into *​whatsapp*,:/



This is one of the reason in decline


----------



## sksundram (Jan 23, 2014)

I just log into FB once in a while to check the pics uploaded by my friends (some of them forced me to.. he he).. 
Quora and Tapatalk have dwarfed every other online presence for me. 
But FB will grow in India as more and more teens will follow the trend and they will leave (or minimize their visiting) once they come to realise that FB has became a junkyard of late.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 23, 2014)

I do check fb now and then, but really not interested. It has become too boring these days guys. There's nothing too interesting facebook to pull me back into it!


----------



## srkmish (Jan 23, 2014)

I remember the college days when facebook was the coolest thing. everyone was like " abi bi orkut pe hai, fb kyu join nahi kiya". the idea of everyone's updates appearing in a single page seemed awesome. you suddenly became excited at prospect of making contact and being in touch with all your school/ coll friends.

5 years down the line, realization dawns that most of these school/ coll friends are actually strangers whose feed you are forced to read because you have no other option. add to it the constant barrage of game/group invitation and holiday/marriage/party pics, is it any wonder it is no longer cool . watsapp is far better as you are communicating with your known and loved ones sans the extraneous spam


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2014)

My one of the main reasons for quitting facebook would be the totally wrong way of monitization of facebook. This video shows aptly whats wrong with it.



This have pissed a lot of people including me.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2014)

Comparing to good old times, Facebook is now cluttered by whatever they can fit into your home page with whatever they can mine with your data. 
In a single word, Facebook is a feature creep.


----------



## hitesh (Jan 24, 2014)

Left it more than an year ago. Just login for some sites stuff that rakrules mentioned


----------



## Akira (Jan 24, 2014)

Never joined. Always seemed it asked too much information when it first became popular(I was in 10th, I think); it was the coolest thing ever apparently.
Seems like I was right-_They_ are watching. Can't delete my digital footprint, but I can minimize it


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 24, 2014)

good news !!!


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 24, 2014)

Very very good new indeed !!!!!!  Never made account in facebook. Whatsapp is much more personal and direct.

  Who wants to read n 1000 posts and garbage other post when they are not even connected to you...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 24, 2014)

I could not see any girls there online anymore.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I could not see any girls there online anymore.


You're in their quarantine zone, hon.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2014)

Facebook Hilariously Debunks Princeton Study Saying It Will Lose 80% Of Users | TechCrunch

You're welcome.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 24, 2014)

freshseasons said:


> Whatsapp is much more personal and direct.
> ...



I think *Whatsapp *is not a free service.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 24, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> I think *Whatsapp *is not a free service.



Internet/PC/Electricity nothing is free.


----------



## ash63425 (Jan 24, 2014)

Good and bad times come. I am still using Facebook and think that will be using for times to come


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> I think *Whatsapp *is not a free service.



₹50 per year, that too not compulsory. They deserve it for providing add free service.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well,After I got into whatsapp,my facebook usage has reduced 80%.Now I vist only to check memes :/





same here.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 24, 2014)

Synopsis of some of the FB hate posts here:Ive just deleted my facebook account , started hating zuckerberg inc .That just shows how edgy i am..wow


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 24, 2014)

> Researchers found that from a study of charts produced by the *Google Trends service *which shows Facebook searches peaked in December 2012,


Something looks fishy!


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 24, 2014)

It's the trend among geeks and techies these days to downplay fb at every feasible opportunity in hand - dunno why, maybe to imply that one has much other important stuff to care off


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 25, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> It's the trend among geeks and techies these days to downplay fb at every feasible opportunity in hand - dunno why, maybe to imply that one has much other important stuff to care off



    Nope if it was a freak show to pull may be it would not have been carried this far. Its much serious than what implies.

   Its the uber privacy issues. You post your holiday pictures for friend and then friend of friend and then their friend..they all check that out. Its like its there for everyone to see.

  And the privacy setting doesnt really work..FB keeps changing the privacy policy every year...

  Trust me its much deeper than that..and more solid..

  But the real spoiler for FB i think is exceptionally integrated chat feature used by Whatsapp which no where chat features of facebook can do.

  People these days want instant result..instant need..instant comment,


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> It's the trend among geeks and techies these days to downplay fb at every feasible opportunity in hand - dunno why, maybe to imply that one has much other* important stuff to care off*



I agree to this, I am seeing this trend too. And the important stuff they do are letting others down, trolling others express yourself yooo, I know everything . In our time we have to go outside of our hometown to study in clg. Orkut, Facebook was much fun with friends to keep in contact. 

Talking about privacy, if you dont want anything to be shared dont post it at all. FB will not scan for data from your pc and upload.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2014)

Watsapp doesnt have like feature.
Can't share stories\posts among groups.both are two different things and one can't be the replacement for other.



freshseasons said:


> Nope if it was a freak show to pull may be it would not have been carried this far. Its much serious than what implies.
> 
> Its the uber privacy issues. You post your holiday pictures for friend and then friend of friend and then their friend..they all check that out. Its like its there for everyone to see.
> 
> ...


Privacy in 2014!
What about twitter,instagram etc
FB has no privacy issues afaik.if you don't want people to see your things set to private.simple as that.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Watsapp doesnt have like feature.
> Can't share stories\posts among groups.both are two different things and one can't be the replacement for other.



I feel there is no use for like feature.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I feel there is no use for like feature.



yeah but people cannot boast off with out like feature
all the new girl prototypes who set their pics to public to get moar likes which i like to call  "like whres" wont be happy without likes.
And all all the admins who like us to comment and shar over some unknown limbless freako or some hysterical cloud seen as jesus..Or a baby born with heart outside,we need to type amen to save the child or ya allah to shoot him straight to heaven...all for likes....mmm
Faesbook has become a marketplace and "like" is their commodity.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ₹50 per year, that too not compulsory. They deserve it for providing add free service.



means it is free with adds ?? ?



arijitsinha said:


> Internet/PC/Electricity nothing is free.



that's why I want free !!1  





Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 25, 2014)

Whats app is free for first 1 year of use  then they charge Rs 55 Per year.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> *means it is free with adds ?? ?*
> 
> that's why I want free !!1



There are no adds.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 25, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Whats app is free for first 1 year of use  then they charge Rs 55 Per year.



are they charge from main mobile balance or any other way . ???


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> are they charge from main mobile balance or any other way . ???



Buy it via credit card


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Whats app is free for first 1 year of use  then they charge Rs 55 Per year.



It's always free, payment is totally voluntary.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 25, 2014)

just again today, watsapp said its been renewed or somesh1t like that.. LOL.. its free forever.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 26, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's always free, payment is totally voluntary.



thanks for reply , now I will try .


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 26, 2014)

i had lots of friends on Facebook, but removed more of them lately, now have very few and close friends, Facebook is good to find old friends and colleagues, whatsapp if good but you have to share your phone number,


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i had lots of friends on Facebook, but removed more of them lately, now have very few and close friends,* Facebook is good to find old friends *and colleagues, whatsapp if good but you have to share your phone number,



this is why i am still using facebook.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 26, 2014)

I think, that Facebook is still a complete social networking site.

You can create your profile, share pictures, chat and group chat, make pages and groups, the notes are similar to blog posts. AFAIK, there is no other site which offers you all these features at the same time. I don't use twitter (I update my status on facebook if I want to and in more than 140 characters), instagram (I make albums on facebook) and have buried my tumblr long time ago. 

I don't see myself deleting my facebook profile for a long time.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have lost interest now only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Seems true. I haven't left it yet but usage is very rare for me of late.



Same reply from me as well.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 27, 2014)

just like and yahoo and google came, people said it will not last long, but see both of them are still there and doing good, 

what will happen to facebook is that, it will stay  but will increase the number of user very slowly, becos when a new things comes it attracts lots of people, and as time goes it reaches to a saturation point, but stays there

so it will be like this, people will need some tool for every work

Search -- Google
Messagin - Whatsapp
Social Network - Facebook

so it will stay and will be common, but will only be used by people rarely


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

^^Earlier it used to be like this
Search -- Google
Messagin - SMS
Social Network - Orkut

Now two of them are not very popular( and one of them is almost dead).
taste of people changes with time. if facebook does not chage then it will not last longer


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 27, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> just like and yahoo and google came, people said it will not last long, but see both of them are still there and doing good,
> 
> what will happen to facebook is that, it will stay  but will increase the number of user very slowly, becos when a new things comes it attracts lots of people, and as time goes it reaches to a saturation point, but stays there
> 
> ...



so , this thread should be reopen in 2017, what you say .???? !! if I will live , I must reopen !!



vijju6091 said:


> ^^Earlier it used to be like this
> Search -- Google
> Messagin - SMS
> Social Network - Orkut
> ...



TDF evergreen !!


----------



## lywyre (Jan 27, 2014)

> Facebook could lose 80 per cent of users by 2017 !



Is there anyway to accelerate this?


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 27, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Is there anyway to accelerate this?



don't think so. make it decelerate


----------



## hitesh (Jan 28, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Is there anyway to accelerate this?



I got your back


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Is there anyway to accelerate this?





hitesh said:


> I got your back



Yeah in ur dreams


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

Dayum this thread is still on???


----------

